# Silhouette



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know if this is the place to put lyrics, cause i posted my last song here and i got no feedback (unless it sucked) so i wrote a new one.

Silhouette

I open up my eyes 
and I look on the wall
Seeing the dark lines 
surround my soul

Minute after minute 
As the hours go by
Just like a bullet
It soars through the sky

A shadow of darkness
Steals my soul
I fall to my knees and I lose control

All the dreams, get knocked down
As the nightmares, fill the town
Spirits rising in the sky,
All the people wave goodbye

I look in my mirror
And I see the crimes
Filling the streets with
Untamed chimes

The world is changing
The times are new
You look for me 
and I’ll look for you

A Shadow of Darkness
Steals my soul
I fall to my knees and I lose control

All the dreams, get knocked down
As the nightmares, fill the town
Spirits rising in the sky,
All the people wave goodbye

I finally found you
After all these days
I really look at 
The way you’ve changed

A Shadow of Darkness
Steals my soul
I fall to my knees and I lose control

All the dreams, get knocked down
As the nightmares, fill the town
Spirits rising in the sky,
All the people wave goodbye

I open my eyes
And I look at the wall
Seeing the dark lines
Surround your soul

A Shadow of Darkness
Steals my soul
I fall to my knees and I lose control

All the dreams, get knocked down
As the nightmares, fill the town
Spirits rising in the sky,
All the people wave goodbye

You are my friend
You are my brother
You are my lover
Till the end

Tell me what ya think plz, and plz dont report me if im wrong. THNKS:rockon2:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey sonic matt....
its definitely a song in structure....
but we would need to hear how the music sounds that goes along with these 
lyrics...
otherwise it would be hard to do a critic on it....

have you recorded anything.....?

Auger


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

auger said:


> hey sonic matt....
> its definitely a song in structure....
> but we would need to hear how the music sounds that goes along with these
> lyrics...
> ...


No i am trying to record though, but i dont have any devices to record....any suggestions?:rockon:


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

I use this program for recording. Quality is decent for a free program and comp. mic. A little tip tho, if you go to record drums make sure the drums are and computer are in different rooms (relatively close obviously). If not the drums are just recorded as a big fuzz of noise, only if your mic doesn't explode first. As for bass (or guitar, mot as nessesary tho) the same thing applies, put your amp in another room and up fairly loud and get a long patch cord. One more thing, It records in tracks and when you record another overlay track what you recorded in the last one plays with it, so use head phones to play along with what you all ready got.

Site: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey sonicmat ......
how is this song progressing...?

thanks for the link bloodbrotherXxX...How well does this software work...?

Auger


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

auger said:


> hey sonicmat ......
> how is this song progressing...?
> 
> thanks for the link bloodbrotherXxX...How well does this software work...?
> ...


I dont get the software...:confused-smiley-010


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

sonicmat said:


> I dont get the software...:confused-smiley-010


With a typical PC mic plugged into the mic port (pink one on your soundcard), here is how to record:

1 - open Audacity

2 - look in the top right corner where a drop box is... click it and select "Microphone"

3 - hit the record button (3rd big one at the top, red circle, lol)

4 - press stop (5th big button, orange square) when you're done

5 - now to save what you recorded, just go file -> export as wav (or you can use export as mp3 if you have the lame encoder on your PC)

If you're using the line in (blue on the back of your soundcard) port (ie: using a mixer with a XLR-style mic, etc) just follow the same steps as above except in step 2 select Line In instead. 

Need any other help, let me know.


----------

